# Ideas needed for merging my Halloween party with the celebration of our wedding/anniv



## Moonbaby (Oct 8, 2008)

Alright, this year will be my 2nd big Halloween party I have thrown. Last year I did a mad scientist laboratory theme. Check it out...

Pictures by caseyjo83 - Photobucket

Everyone had a great time and it went over really well. Thanks to all of the ideas I got from here.

The second I heard "true love never dies" I knew thats what I wanted to model my party around. This Halloween will be me and my fiances 5 yr anniveray . Plus in 2 weeks we are getting married via a destination wedding in the mountains. We won't be having any guests so I thought the perfect time to celebrate our nuptuals with friends and family would be the Halloween party I now plan to throw annually. 

What I really need help with is invitaion wording to combine halloween, anniversay, and somewhat of a wedding celebration. We have named our place Market St Manor for the Halloween season as well. 

I haven't got our costumes yet but I was thinking my husband  and I could dress like something out of a dracula movie. I just got a 6ft hanging corpse bride and groom I wanted to incorporate into the decor along with ideas such as the creepy wedding cake and black roses. I was worried about my laboratory decor and animatronics, but I thought I could still use it in the kitchen and den as I did before, which is not the main party area. I bought a hanging plaque today that says "corpse laboratory"...maybe I could add some love potions. Really Im just trying to tie all of this together. Also I was given a new "puking witch punch bowl" that was fairly expensive after halloween last year, you think that would "clash" with the theme if I used it?

I saw some of you had those cardboard coffins that the scrolled invites were put into. Where could I find thise and how could I mail one if needed?

Ok enough ?s for now. TIA


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Moonbaby,

Your celebration sounds wonderful! I had one version of the coffins altho I will tell you they are pretty labor intensive but once you get going with them & figure out how they go together it can go pretty fast, even faster if someone is helping you. As for shipping......I would just take one to the post office & see what they have to offer $$$$ that it will fit in.




papercoffins


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Cant wait to c your finished pics...and Congrats on the 5 year anniversary as well...


----------



## Moonbaby (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks, I will def post pics once it's all done. Im just sitting here banging my head on my desk trying to come up with some elegant poetic wording for the invites. Ive been scouring the net for hours,. I was thinking of starting out something like this....

(subject to any change and revision)

Count and Countess Helton declare their undying love 
and request your presence at Market St. Manor 
to celebrate their recent nuptuals and 5 year anniversary.

yadda yadda yadda

We shall lavishly feed, nibble, and bite
Bring nothing with you except an ample neck
There will be plenty to sink your teeth into
and enough to quench your thirst through out the night

Your finest costume attire is a must 
Luscious prizes and gifts will be given I trust
Dont be suprised if your caught out of costume or worse
that your ride home just might end up in a hearse


In honor of of our love near this Halloween 
we will celebrate like you have never seen
Please join us 
The 30th of October at 7 o' clock



something something something



Five years to the date that our love story began
blah blah blah
For True Love Never Dies


I need gothic halloween romance words and phrases 
also that will let people know their will be fun and entertainmet and any other important stuff


Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

I think that is a great theme "True Love Never Dies". Stick with it and create around it. For phrases, there are "Twilight" party sites, that have a ton of phrases you can get ideas from.

*Here are some wedding cake ideas, that might work with your theme:*




























*....Also coffin party favors!* (@ BHG.com)


----------



## Moonbaby (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks I love those cake ideas and I will def be looking up some Twilight sites. 

I am debating between the skeleton couple cake topper above or this one...which one I cant decide??

Ive been leaning more towards this one..
Its a lil more expensive and I could do without the tounges but I like her white wedding dress.

I like the colors black red and gray for the cake and this topper has pink and white underneath...


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Moon Baby, I am glad you liked the ideas....I found a few alternatives.....might or might not be to your tastes. Try doing a search on the web for "Dia de Los Muertos cake topper", you will find alot of Halloween inspired toppers. Hope this helps! 

I thought this one was lovely, but I could'nt find were to buy it!












*
This guy makes them custom. Beautifully made!*
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=23572319


----------

